# Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen



## Tobias92 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Ich hätte gerne eine feederrute, um feine Bisse besser zu erkennen. 
Allerdings sollte sie nicht länger als 240 oder 270 sein und ein wurfgewicht von um die 100-150 Gramm haben. 
Nun habe ich leider noch keine solche Rute gefunden, bin aber auf Zitterspitzen gestoßen und dachte mir, den spitzenring meiner 240er daiwa durch einen mit Gewinde auszutauschen und es mit einer zitterspitze zu probieren. 
Das einzige was mit dabei nicht gefällt ist, dass die zitterspitzen so kurz sind und nur einen Endring haben. Was haltet ihr davon eine normale feederspitze unten mit einem Gewinde zu versehen, so dass man die normale Rute mittels der feederspitze zur feederrute "umbauen" kann? 
Sollte doch genauso funktionieren wie eine zitterspitze, nur eben länger und mit mehr Ringen.

Sehr ihr in der Konstruktion irgendwelche Fehler oder denkt ihr, dass ist ohne Probleme möglich?

Und weis jemand wo ich feederspitzen herbekomme?

Grüße Tobias 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schomi (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

wie wäre es mit so was?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Contin...20-100g-4-Modelle-CCX-Fibreglas-/111725916460

das ist günstiger wie selberbauen


----------



## Tobias92 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Naja die daiwa Rute hab ich daheim. Spitzenring kostet 2 Euro.. und zitterspitze ca. 3€.

Auserdem ist die Rute in dem Link ja eine spinnrute...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Die Einschraubspitzen haben jahrelang funktioniert, mein Fall sind sie nicht. Wirft sich ungleich schlechter, sieht strange aus und verdreht sich wenns dumm läuft dauernd aber zur Bißerkennung reichts auch heute noch aus.

Bei Andreas Brunner (friedfischen.de) gibts die Drennan Einschraubspitzen glaube ich in einigen Stärken. 
Oder du schraubst dir (wenns fürs Stillwasser sein soll) eine Schwingspitze rein, das finde ich wiederum selber sehr effektiv, aber eben nur ohne Strömung und im nahbereich.

Die Spinnrute im obigen Link scheint mir auch eher das Gegenteil von einer Picker zu sein.

Falls du die Rute dauerhaft umbauen willst, auch das geht. Du musst die Rute auf die entprechende Länge kürzen, von hinten eine passende Vollglasspitze einkleben die 1,5cm in den alten Rutenteil hineinragt und aktionsmäßig sowie in der Steigung dazu passt. Dann die Verbindungstelle umwickeln und neue Ringe anbinden. Sicher nicht das einfachste Prjekt aber durchaus machbar und ein schöner Einstieg ins Rutentuning bzw. Bauen.


----------



## Franky (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Die Spitzenringe mit Gewinde sind in der Regel für die Schwingspitzen gedacht. Ich weiss nicht, wie gut eine "feste" Spitze dadrin halten wird, denn die Belastung auf die Zitterspitze beim Wurf, gerade mit Gewichten jenseits von ist nicht zu verachten. Die wird z. T. richtig verdreht, was ein lockern und lösen der Spitze mit Sicherheit verursacht.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*



> Ich hätte gerne eine Feederrute, um feine Bisse besser zu erkennen.
> Allerdings sollte sie nicht länger als 240 oder 270 sein und ein wurfgewicht von um die 100-150 Gramm haben.




Dann hol dir was aus diesem Sortiment.

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-canne-sunset-flexisense-143301.html

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-meerrute-sunset-finezza-118017.html

Selbst wenn die mitgelieferten Spitzen für deine Zwecke etwas straff sein könnten, Ersatzspitzen kann man ganz leicht nachrüsten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Was er haben möchte ist einfach eine 1,0 Oz Spitze kombiniert mit den Eigenschaften eines Prügels der auf Distanz und in starker Strömung agiert.

Gibt es aber eben so nicht, aus gutem Grund. Auf Distanz brauch ich eine gewisse Steifheit um den Wurf präzise zu setzen, das Gewicht auch so zu beschleunigen, dafür muss auch die Spitze einen Teil zu leisten, nicht wesentlich, aber dennoch entscheidend. Um dann Druck von der Rute zu nehmen, Bisse besser zu erkennen, Körbe nicht zu schwer zu wählen gehört die Schnur aus dem Wassern, das beste Mittel dagegen ist eine lange Rute, weil sie eben einen höheren Winkel mit sich bringt.

Er will genau das Gegenteil, was nicht funktionieren wird. Kurze Rute in starker Strömung auf Distanz ist Quatsch, auf kurze Bahnen, sehr Nah, nutzen die Leute ne Bolo, wenn auf Grund oft Spinnruten.

Daher mein Tip, irgendwo eine Method-Peitsche finden oder eine Spinnrute nutzen. Feederruten mit diesem Profil wirst du nicht finden und Picker schon mal gar nicht.

Eine Heavy Feeder in 3.6m länger, vielleicht auch 3.0 Meter mit Glück finden, dann eine dünnere Spitze suchen mit gleichem Durchmesser beim Einschub.

http://www.angelsport.de/saenger-sensitec-heavy-feeder-ruten_0140585.html

Mit Messschieber ran, dünnere Spitzen kaufen, feuer Frei.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Du übersiehst dabei aber scheinbar, dass es nun mal Flüsse gibt, wo eben genau dieser Spagat gefragt ist. Mitten in den Erlen ist halt mit den üblichen Feederruten ob der Länge nicht gut fischen.

Ganz abgesehen davon spricht er nur von einer Feederrute um feine Bisse besser zu erkennen. Die 1 oz. Spitze hast du ihm angedichtet!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*



Andal schrieb:


> Du übersiehst dabei aber scheinbar, dass es nun mal Flüsse gibt, wo eben genau dieser Spagat gefragt ist. Mitten in den Erlen ist halt mit den üblichen Feederruten ob der Länge nicht gut fischen.
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon spricht er nur von einer Feederrute um feine Bisse besser zu erkennen. Die 1 oz. Spitze hast du ihm angedichtet!



Feine Bisserkennung geht aber mit dünner Spitze einher und niedriger Testkurve einher. Das es nicht immer den optimalen Angelplatz gibt ist klar, dann musst du aber Sonderanfertigungen anfordern, weil der Massenverschnitt eben nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.

Wenn ich an Fluss denke, nehme ich immer die Elbe vor meiner Tür. Da sind nicht so die Bäume. :m


----------



## Tobias92 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Andal, du hast das gut erkannt. Ich habe einen relativ kleinen Fluss mit teilweise starker Strömung und viel Bewuchs ausenrum. Eine 3,60 Rute wäre hier viel zu unhandlich. Deswegen eben die 240. von der Rute her finde ich die daiwa super. Nur eben eine andere spitze sollte drauf. Deswegen die Idee des verlängerns mithilfe eines Gewindes am endring. Ich möchte die Rute auch nicht komplett umbauen, ohne sie wieder zurück bauen zu können, da ich sie auch noch anderweitig nutze. 

Und ja, mir ist klar, dass das kein Alltags Ding ist und ich sowas nicht irgendwo kaufen kann und es eine Sonderanfertigung wäre. Deswegen frage ich ja im bastel Thread nach Möglichkeiten dies zu realisieren und eine Rute für meine Bedürfnisse zu bauen. nicht, wo ich so eine Rute fertig kaufen kann. 

Danke Aufjedenfall Schonmal für die rege Beteiligung. Ich werde berichten obs was wird oder nicht, wenn ich fertig bin.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*



Tobias92 schrieb:


> Andal, du hast das gut erkannt. Ich habe einen relativ kleinen Fluss mit teilweise starker Strömung und viel Bewuchs ausenrum. Eine 3,60 Rute wäre hier viel zu unhandlich. Deswegen eben die 240. von der Rute her finde ich die daiwa super. Nur eben eine andere spitze sollte drauf. Deswegen die Idee des verlängerns mithilfe eines Gewindes am endring. Ich möchte die Rute auch nicht komplett umbauen, ohne sie wieder zurück bauen zu können, da ich sie auch noch anderweitig nutze.
> 
> Und ja, mir ist klar, dass das kein Alltags Ding ist und ich sowas nicht irgendwo kaufen kann und es eine Sonderanfertigung wäre. Deswegen frage ich ja im bastel Thread nach Möglichkeiten dies zu realisieren und eine Rute für meine Bedürfnisse zu bauen. nicht, wo ich so eine Rute fertig kaufen kann.
> 
> ...



Darauf wollte ich dich ja aufmerksam machen, das du eben sehr viele Hürden nehmen musst. Hier zu bauen/basteln dürfte sehr Teuer werden, umgestalten mit anderen Spitzen ist auch nicht so einfach.

Du brauchst ja zur Spitze auch den passenden Einschub, heisst bis auf den Durchmesser dann Kürzen. Dann wirds mit der Rute zum Fischen im Ursprung aber Nichts mehr.


Bleibt dabei


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Tobias, ich kann dein Ansinnen sehr gut verstehen und nachvollziehen, weil ich an unserer Vereinsstrecke durchaus vergleichbare Bedingungen habe.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, die vorhandene Rute mit einem sog. Seitenbissanzeiger auszurüsten. Als Suchwort einfach mal "Lutz Hülßle Seitenbissanzeiger" eingeben.

Ich habe es für mich so gelöst, dass ich auf Zitterspitzen verzichte. Wenn man die Rute so ablegt, dass sie möglichst weit über die vordere Rutenablage ragt, dann kann man auch feine Bisse noch verhältnismäßig gut erkennen, oder man gewöhnt sich an, nur noch auf die Schnur zu achten.


----------



## Tobias92 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Normale Rute zu Picker bzw. Feederrute umbauen*

Der seitenbissanzeiger sieht ja echt interessant aus. Ich werde mich die Tage im Angelladen mal nach Zubehör, spitzen etc umschauen und mir dann was überlegen. Ich melde mich Aufjedenfall bei euch, sollte mein Projekt erfolgreich sein. Bis dahin Danke Schonmal und ich freue mich immer über weitere Ideen und Anregungen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

